# Labeled a few bottles this weekend



## rocket man (May 29, 2012)

I decided to label a few batches of wine at the same time since it takes so long to clean up afterwards. I think it worked out pretty good.






I also came up with a new blend that is very tasty, it's moscato and cranberry. I call it summer sunset. I even used a photo that I took while in San Diego for the label.


----------



## g8keeper (May 29, 2012)

rocket man said:


> I decided to label a few batches of wine at the same time since it takes so long to clean up afterwards. I think it worked out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
looking good there rocketman....nice job....great looking label there...


----------



## jswordy (May 29, 2012)

Great looking labels, and I think that new blend would be an awesome flavor. I can almost taste it by the description.

Interested in the labeling machine. Where'd you get that?


----------



## BobF (May 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## btom2004 (May 29, 2012)

Great looking labels nice photo's. Question: What information do you put on your labels other than wines name?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 29, 2012)

Great labels!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 29, 2012)

Looking good!!!


----------



## RCGoodin (May 29, 2012)

*Label Machine*



jswordy said:


> Great looking labels, and I think that new blend would be an awesome flavor. I can almost taste it by the description.
> 
> Interested in the labeling machine. Where'd you get that?


 
Yeah, where did you get the label machine. It looks like it does a nice job, and congrats on the new batch.


----------



## rocket man (May 30, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Interested in the labeling machine. Where'd you get that?



I got that off ebay about a year ago. It's a Potdevin label paster. I was bidding on one very similar to it and got up to more than I wanted to pay for it so I dropped out. A few days later the same seller contacted me and asked if i wanted to buy one just like it for the last bid that I gave on it so I took it right away.


----------



## rocket man (May 30, 2012)

btom2004 said:


> Great looking labels nice photo's. Question: What information do you put on your labels other than wines name?




I put the year that I started the wine, the finished ABV, my name and my city, the ml of the bottle, and the name of the wine or what it's made of.
Here is a closeup of the sunset wine.


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 30, 2012)

Great looking labels! 

I have never seen a label paster before, interesting....


----------



## btom2004 (May 30, 2012)

rocket man said:


> I put the year that I started the wine, the finished ABV, my name and my city, the ml of the bottle, and the name of the wine or what it's made of.
> Here is a closeup of the sunset wine.


 Great I can read this now. OK I see nice label.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (May 30, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## rodo (May 30, 2012)

> I got that off ebay about a year ago. It's a Potdevin label paster. I was
> bidding on one very similar to it and got up to more than I wanted to pay for it
> so I dropped out. A few days later the same seller contacted me and asked if i
> wanted to buy one just like it for the last bid that I gave on it so I took it
> right away


 
Nice labels rocket man.
I had been wondering if you ever got one. Glad to see that you did.


----------



## rodo (May 30, 2012)

> Interested in the labeling machine. Where'd you get that?


 
I don't want to hijack the thread, but here is a link to when we were talking about this last year with you tube videos.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/label-paster-13845/


----------



## rocket man (May 31, 2012)

rodo said:


> Nice labels rocket man.
> I had been wondering if you ever got one. Glad to see that you did.




Thanks rodo, I'm glad I got one too. I sure wasn't going to pay the $480 for a new one but $89 for used one was too good to pass up.




rodo said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread, but here is a link to when we were talking about this last year with you tube videos.
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/label-paster-13845/




Not a hijack. I was trying to remember what that video was and I was going to post it so everyone could see how easy the labeling machine is to use.


----------



## jswordy (May 31, 2012)

rocket man said:


> Thanks rodo, I'm glad I got one too. I sure wasn't going to pay the $480 for a new one but $89 for used one was too good to pass up.


 
Yep, that's a deal. I can't understand why they are so expensive, but everywhere I look they are just way too high for a home winemaker, IMO. Plus, many use label tapes, which makes it even more inconvenient for the home guy. Glad you snagged yours!


----------



## rodo (May 31, 2012)

> Thanks rodo, I'm glad I got one too. I sure wasn't going to pay the $480 for
> a new one but $89 for used one was too good to pass up.


 
That was a great deal What are you using for glue?


----------



## rodo (May 31, 2012)

> I can't understand why they are so expensive,


 
They are actually quite a little work of precision. 


> but everywhere I look they are just way too high


 
If you want one and are patient search for it on E-Bay after you sign in you can save the search and they will E-Mail you if one is listed.


----------



## rocket man (Jun 1, 2012)

rodo said:


> That was a great deal What are you using for glue?



I use the Potdevin P-300A


----------



## JordanPond (Jun 2, 2012)

Just watched the video. That's pretty cool.


----------



## tcavan01 (Jun 5, 2012)

*What software and what label*

Rocketman, 

What software did you use to create the label and what did you use for the label itself?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## rocket man (Jun 6, 2012)

tcavan01 said:


> Rocketman,
> 
> What software did you use to create the label and what did you use for the label itself?
> 
> ...



My wife actually makes up the labels, she uses Page Maker. I just use standard paper in my printer. With that adhesive they will stay attached even if you soak them in water overnight. They do come off easily though, all I have to do is scrape them with my fingernails and they come right off.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2012)

Great job Rocketman, now get your butt over here and label the 200 bottles that I just botled this weekend! LOL


----------



## joeswine (Jun 6, 2012)

*Taste master*

MY I ASK OF THE TWO YOU BLENDED ,WHICH WAS THE MASTER TASTE AND WHAT WAS THE BACKGROUND?


----------



## rocket man (Jun 6, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Great job Rocketman, now get your butt over here and label the 200 bottles that I just botled this weekend! LOL



Sure no problem  
By the way my fee is 10%, so for 20 bottles I'll be right over


----------



## rocket man (Jun 6, 2012)

joeswine said:


> MY I ASK OF THE TWO YOU BLENDED ,WHICH WAS THE MASTER TASTE AND WHAT WAS THE BACKGROUND?



The blend was 75% moscato and 25% cranberry. At first we tried a 50/50 blend but it was a little heavy on the cranberry.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 6, 2012)

Really nice label and labeling machine!!!


----------



## rocket man (Jun 7, 2012)

joeswine said:


> MY I ASK OF THE TWO YOU BLENDED ,WHICH WAS THE MASTER TASTE AND WHAT WAS THE BACKGROUND?





rocket man said:


> The blend was 75% moscato and 25% cranberry. At first we tried a 50/50 blend but it was a little heavy on the cranberry.



I think that I might have misinterpreted your question at first joeswine. The MASTER TASTE to me is the moscato up front and finishing with the cranberry. We were sampling some last night and my wife said she thought it tasted like cherry wine. After she said that I had to sample some more  and I can see that now. It is pretty young yet so it will probably continue to change although it probably won't last the summer.


----------



## Poni (Jul 3, 2012)

whats that labeler doo-hickey ya got there? the thing on the left


----------



## southlake333 (Jul 4, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## rocket man (Jul 4, 2012)

Poni said:


> whats that labeler doo-hickey ya got there? the thing on the left



That's a Potdevin label paster. I got it off of ebay. Here's a video of rodo using his. It's the exact some one that I have.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgJaBP8k6Lo&"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgJaBP8k6Lo&[/ame]


----------



## Swediepie (May 6, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------

